# Lake George and Boulder Railroad.



## trainstrainstrains (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm having trouble finding information on the Lake George and Boulder Railroad. Anyone know the story? The route?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Fictional railroad from the imagination of LGB. What are the first letters in the name of the railroad, Lake George and Boulder?

Those are legitimate geographic features in Colorado, but were never connected by a railroad of that name.

I always thought that it was a very good name for a company making toy trains based on Colorado narrow gauge.

Chuck

They could have done "Lake Granby and Bond", but it doesn't have the correct ring.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

As I understand it, the Lake George and Boulder was created by an individual and he gave the rights for free to LGB. 
So as this being a fictional RR, any equipment can be run on it.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Dan Pierce said:


> As I understand it, the Lake George and Boulder was created by an individual and he gave the rights for free to LGB.
> So as this being a fictional RR, any equipment can be run on it.


Preferably Yellow. 

Andrew


----------



## trainstrainstrains (Nov 9, 2014)

I hoped this to be the setting but it is in NY State, not in Colorado, there is a bay and small town on the coast of this lake named Boulder Bay. 
If I was to write a fictional story of the Lake George & Boulder railroad I would use this romanting settings.
Lake George, nicknamed the Queen of American Lakes, is a long, narrow oligotrophic lake located at the southeast base of the Adirondack Mountains, in the northeastern portion of the U.S. state of New York. Wikipedia
Area: 114 km²
Surface elevation: 97 m
Length: 51.8 km


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

I see that the village of Lake George has a museum and history organization. They may be a help in you search.
http://www.lakegeorgehistorical.org/


----------



## trainstrainstrains (Nov 9, 2014)

There is also a Boulder Bay in the town of Lake George NY, It does not seem to be the same one as on the photo also on Lake George. I wonde if the man from LGB was on holidays there...


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Go for it!
Greay place for a narrow gauge railroad

http://tinyurl.com/qa8y9qu


Over the years LGB made a fair number of locos as well as passenger and freight cars with the LG&B logos, they come up on ebay all the time.

To get an idea what's available you can take a look on the database at www.gbdb.info

Use the advanced search on the left and search for Lake George

Searching for LG&B doesn't work because the "&" is a special SQL character

Knut


----------



## trainstrainstrains (Nov 9, 2014)

Wesley, I have written, will post any new information. Thanks
Krs Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Whenever kids visit I usually run my yellow train. It never fails to attract attention.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

The two top models for LG&B in the LGB range is the 2119d bumblebee mogul and the Forney in the same paint scheme. I believe the gentlemans name was the late Charles Small that came up with the Lake George and Boulder name back in the very early days of LGB in America.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

LGB tended to use the Lake George & Boulder line in starter sets and other somewhat less expensive (but no less quality) items.

I always thought they were suggesting Denver & Rio Grande with the "Bumble Bee" yellow colors. This is perhaps reinforced by their 2119d LG&B Mogul (d or 1 = no sound) when in more recent times they produced the 21192 D&RGW Mogul (2 or s = with sound - typically 2 (or 4) = digital sound and s = analog sound). Numbers were sometimes different sometimes without obvious reasons.

A lot of us simply placed decals over the "Lake George & Boulder" to change the "railroad" to whatever we wanted it to be.

Have fun,

Jerry


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The yellow 0-4-0 with 2 matching 2 axle passenger cars, track and controller were BLOWOUT for $175 years back.

Andrew


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For Lake George and Boulder there were Steel grey, red and yellow sets in the 2015/2017 ('American' style stainz) and a steel grey and yellow power tender.

And more sets in the Toytrain line.
Small 2 axle flat cars were yellow, blue, red, and black.


----------



## trainstrainstrains (Nov 9, 2014)

Another very interesting thing I've just noticed. Same initials as manufacturer LGB LG&B Surely not a coincidence.
My LG&B "Rusty" 0-4-0 is red and green and when I'm finished with it it will remain a LG&B but will be black , brown, brass and bronze.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought I mentioned that in my earlier post.

Chuck


----------



## trainstrainstrains (Nov 9, 2014)

Chuck, I red your post but I did not catch that that was what you meant, I've reread it and I see that it was indeed what you meant, same initials. Great.
Perhaps a very successful way to make the letters sink into the mind of the buyer without the buyer realizing it consciously?


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

In the old LGB number code, D didnt = no sound. D= smoke. S= sound. Like my 2018d mogul, this was the very first LGB mogul, with smoke. The 2019s is the first Colorado and Southern mogul #6 with sound(analog). I love my moguls, but they do not like the R1 curves on my outdoor layout. I loved my 2119d mogul, closest I could get to the 368 bumblebee of the DRGW(really a C16 2-8-0). Cheers Mike


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember ordering an LG&B refrigerator car. When the car arrived, I was dismayed to find that it was "Pepto Bismol" pink! I got nauseous just looking at it. It was one of the few items that I ever returned to Watts Train Shop.

Had the LG&B "bumblebee" Mogul for a short time. Nice engine, but the real one was a Consolidation. Once the Consolidation became available from Aristo/Delton, I switched to that locomotive.










Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

i have that pink car and love it!
theres nothing else like it, and looks great with the other lg&b box cars and reefers, and the arizona green tank car, to me.

this scheme is among my favorites. benn toying with doing a bumblebee cab and yellow dome and lantern, for an otherwise black porter


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks to Knut it appears that LGB will be introducing new LG&B Freight and LG&B Passenger Starter Sets this year plus the catalog shows two new red LG&B cabooses (center & rear cupolas).

http://www.gbdb.info/data/expertenanleitung/LGB/New_2015.pdf

Jerry


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I just saw this today on eBay Germany.
A shorty baggage in red.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/LGB-Nr-30040-Personen-Gepackwagen-LAKE-GEORGE-BOULDER-NEU-in-OVP-/291435690450?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item43daebb9d2










Andrew


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

not to mention the hot pink boxcar with "route of the beavers" written on the side. I have one of the original that when built at the factory the car was sprayed with either the side doors open or nonexistent and the white interior has hot pink over spray in it


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Another ancient thread gets resurrected!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey, in light of the "MLS is dead" topics elsewhere on this forum and other sites, I'm happy to see activity. 

Later,

K


----------



## GJNelson7030 (Dec 3, 2018)

As a gentleman 3 years ago pointed out, LG&B is a G scale railroad that was built by a man named Charles Small. Model Railroader featured his outdoor G scale layout in there April 1972 issue.

I read the article with much enthusiasm back in 1972 as a kid and was hooked on model trains. I've always wanted to build a similar G scale outdoor layout, though that has not happened yet. My new home has a fair sized backyard and invites such an undertaking with it's various grade levels that I could use for semi-realistic operations.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I never saw a problem with bringing back old threads, to me its better than starting a new one on the same topic. That just adds another one to have to read thru when doing a topic search. I would rather see one thread that I can read thru and add to if needed. And, while the LGB Bumblebee 2119d Mogul might not be "correct" to those that know about the DRGW #268 which is a C16 2-8-0, its drive is far more robust than the Delton/Aristo C16 in any of its reissues IMHO. What it is correct for is the LG&B. Most of them you find lack the decals to reletter the tender to DRGW anyways. What LGB needed to have done, was supply proper LG&B letter board decals for those yellow DRGW coaches so one could make them match the yellow engine. A slight missjudgement from LGB back then. And, being a fictional route, one can place it anywhere you want, be it Colorado or in the eastern USA. Now back to running LGB and live steam trains, in my case, all Austrian prototype! Mike


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> I never saw a problem with bringing back old threads, to me its better than starting a new one on the same topic.


As I pointed out to Jason in a different thread (that got resurrected) I only comment to make sure the new poster is aware that the thread is ancient and therefore the original source may not even be around any more.


And given that old threads around here are losing pictures, I think a new thread has much to commend it.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

trainstrainstrains said:


> I hoped this to be the setting but it is in NY State, not in Colorado, there is a bay and small town on the coast of this lake named Boulder Bay.
> If I was to write a fictional story of the Lake George & Boulder railroad I would use this romanting settings.
> Lake George, nicknamed the Queen of American Lakes, is a long, narrow oligotrophic lake located at the southeast base of the Adirondack Mountains, in the northeastern portion of the U.S. state of New York. Wikipedia
> Area: 114 km²
> ...



First image, with the sunset, is Lake George NY.
Second photo is New Zealand.


----------



## trainstrainstrains (Nov 9, 2014)

O Lord, this thread was active not long ago. Great. I have some photos of my Rusty Kitbash that I must post here. Or perhaps the link to Flickr where I have posted them.


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

trainstrainstrains said:


> I'm having trouble finding information on the Lake George and Boulder Railroad. Anyone know the story? The route?


It stands for LGB really no such railroad


----------



## trainstrainstrains (Nov 9, 2014)

Here is a link to photos of my kitbashed LGB Lake George and Boulder Rusty that gave rise to this thread.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/48181604531/in/album-72157709469896572/


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

As I understand it, there was a person that used the LGB logo for his own model RR. He called it Lake George and boulder and gave the rights to this name to LGB to use.
You can go to the http://www.gbdb.info/ and see many pieces of rolling stock with this logo.


----------

